# archery league unrealistic



## mustang72 (Feb 13, 2005)

I understand shooting a 3d league is suppose to help with your confidence in the field. But the last couple years the league i was in is having the opposite affect. The shots are so unrealistic. with bad angles and then throw in the possibility of hitting the cement floor with a $10.00 arrow shooting at a alligator at 27 yds where the 10 ring is 3 inches from the floor. Well enough of my venting but does anyone know of a league in the chesterfield area that is realistic and beneficial to hunting.


----------



## gunner87 (Oct 19, 2006)

anytime you practice shooting your not doing any harm. Those pressured shots make you better because you ARE nervous which is similar to your hunting shots. Who wants to shoot 30 gimme shots? Maybe you should take the training wheels off the bow


----------



## mustang72 (Feb 13, 2005)

Don't worry training wheels have been off for awhile. Thanks for your advice


----------



## gunner87 (Oct 19, 2006)

I see those 3 years of unrealistic shots paid off this year. great buck!


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

I know what you mean, I have shot outdoor 3D shoots that have some unrealistic shots that I would never take in a really hunting situation. The percentage of you hitting a tree, a branch, a split rail fence and get a deflection for a bad shot is not worth the risk in real life and if you do hit these obstructions you are out a $10 arrow like you said.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Realistically speaking, how many alligators have you taken in MI?:lol: Most 3D's are set up to be a fun and challenging. Not so much for realistic situations. The fact of the matter is that if you can consistently hit the 10 ring on a 3D target then you should have no trouble hitting your kill zone on a live animal. The more challenging the shot, the better you will eventually become.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

The majority of big MacKenzies have the 11 ring about the size of a half dollar.
The shot your referring to is NOT unrealistic considering ours have rabbits and squirrels on the ground with the 11 the size of a dime.

The people that shoot year round especially the ones on 3D leagues don't have problems with the shot your referring to and you shouldn't either.

Force yourself to make the shot
Set up a target at home and take some cardboard and cut a baseball size hole in it and set it 1-2 feet in front of the target and practice and keep shrinking the hole as you get better

Or you could just _try_ shooting from the youth stake....:lol:
j/k of course

Nice Buck btw


----------



## mustang72 (Feb 13, 2005)

Im all for a challenge, I guess what Im saying is if Im going to be nervous about Missing thats one thing but being nervous about the possibility of ruining a ten dollar arrow is another. Plus I think the archery shop loves that sound of an arrow hitting the cement floor. Cha ching!


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

mustang72 said:


> I guess what Im saying is if Im going to be nervous about Missing thats one thing but being nervous about the possibility of ruining a ten dollar arrow is another...


Your nervousness with be replaced with confidence with lots of practice.


----------



## cityslicker (Jun 12, 2008)

Mustang,
I shoot at Perch Point Conservation Club and our 3-D has sure helped me out. If you have questions check out www.ppccusa.org. We will start an indoor league with open shooting in January.:help::help::help:


----------



## Mightymouse (Sep 19, 2007)

I agree with the OP. I am all for practice, practice, practice but I don't necessarily see any advantage in practicing situations that I am not going to use in my hunting adventures. I will never shoot an alligator out in the woods, I will never take a 50yd shot at a deer. You don't see football teams doing ice skating drills at practice despite the fact that it would probably help balance and conditioning. You don't see hockey players working on their base running even though it may help condition their legs. I would rather use my time and energy practicing in a more "realistic" fashion. 

My uncle lives up by Cadillac and runs a 3D course on the property at his house. He doesn't do it as a business, he started it as something to pass the time for his buddies and word of mouth has spread it around. The course isn't fancy, the targets aren't all new and shiney and to a true 3D shoter it would probably be boring. Hell, you don't even have to pay to use the course but you can donate a buck or two if you like.

To someone like me, a hunter, it is great. All the shots are 30yds or less and give you realistic scenario's and views. There are some elevated shots, some sitting shots and some standing shots. There are bears, deer and usually some small game targets.


----------



## mustang72 (Feb 13, 2005)

cityslicker thank you! i'll be checking into that

Mightymouse i'm glad you see where i'm comimg from. also I hunt near Cadillac where is the course i might want to shoot it sometime


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

3D is a GAME...it has NOTHING to do with realistic shots. The GAME part I speak of us teaching your brain and eyes to register a unkown distance. This can be nothing but good for you in an actually hunting situation...shot repetition (good shot repetition) should make your shot sequence a thing of second nature and nothing to worry about when bucks like the one pictured above show up. 

Speaking of wiping out a ten dollar arrow...of course the archery shop is going to set up situations for that...what have they got to loose? except inventory. I'm sure that there are shots that put you in very awkward postiions...balancing on a pc of foam, shooting almost directly behind you, and a whole host of others...you aren't realistically going to take a shot on a live animal like that are ya? Doubt it...again, they are trying to get you to make a purchase.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

Mightymouse said:


> I agree with the OP. I am all for practice, practice, practice but I don't necessarily see any advantage in practicing situations that I am not going to use in my hunting adventures. I will never shoot an alligator out in the woods, I will never take a 50yd shot at a deer. You don't see football teams doing ice skating drills at practice despite the fact that it would probably help balance and conditioning. You don't see hockey players working on their base running even though it may help condition their legs. I would rather use my time and energy practicing in a more "realistic" fashion.


Actually, football players do take ballet on occasion to help with thier balance. And I, as a hockey player, took a little figure skating back in the day. I do understand what the OP is talking about, however. The arrow prices are ridiculous, and the thought of breaking one seems painful. I try to look at it this way, if you were shooting a rifle at $1 a pop, there would be no chance of retrieving the bullet.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i know what your saying, and there are some focused hunting 3d leagues out there. 
you do have to remember that a lot of people that shoot these leagues don't even hunt. they just enjjoy shooting 3d and its more of a video game type experiance to them. oh,,, and yes ,,, people do travel to hunt gators with a bow.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

the tricky shots are the fun ones in my opinion. ill set my targets up in the back yard so that u have to tread it through some limbs or ill set it out to 60 yrds with a small window through the trees. im i going to take one of the these shots while im hunting...no. however in my opinion they make you focus a alot more on the shot. im also pretty anal about my guns and bows being dead on. so tricky shots help me make adjustments. remember aim small miss small.


----------

